# New Death Guard tank (and other stuff)



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Here is the first sighting of the new DG tank

40K BREAKING: New Death Guard Tank Pics - Bell of Lost Souls


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Small update










http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2017/07/plagueburst-crawler-getting-started.html


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Thats pretty cool lookin. Rumors saying its a FW model or GW?


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I know we'll probably never get any Slaanesh/Emperor's Children models, but it would be awesome to get a tank made of tits and penises.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

SwedeMarine said:


> Thats pretty cool lookin. Rumors saying its a FW model or GW?


GW. And going on their design philosophy these days, it'll probably have at least two options in the kit. The mortar in the pic, and maybe some sort of howitzer.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> I know we'll probably never get any Slaanesh/Emperor's Children models, but it would be awesome to get a tank made of tits and penises.


 I mean if that's your thing you can probably find something like this (totally NSFW btw Not sure if this Violates the rules either. if it does please just remove it). they cant be that hard to kkitbash and Greenstuff.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Hahahaha. That's certainly not something you could field in a tournament attended by kids.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

SwedeMarine said:


> I mean if that's your thing you can probably find something like this (totally NSFW btw Not sure if this Violates the rules either. if it does please just remove it). they cant be that hard to kkitbash and Greenstuff.




LOL, your disclaimer is funnier than the link!!

Really looking forward, I will have at least one for my main army (Death Guard player here  )


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Huh. It's kinda jarring not to immediately recognize the other weapons on that thing. I'm used to a new main gun being a vehicle's gimmick, but... secondary weapons are usually carried by others as well. Obviously don't recognize the mortar, don't know what that tri-barreled thing in the front is, and I can't even tell what the guns on the sponsons are. Weird.

Chaos players, any insights?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Shandathe said:


> Huh. It's kinda jarring not to immediately recognize the other weapons on that thing. I'm used to a new main gun being a vehicle's gimmick, but... secondary weapons are usually carried by others as well. Obviously don't recognize the mortar, don't know what that tri-barreled thing in the front is, and I can't even tell what the guns on the sponsons are. Weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Chaos players, any insights?




Not sure about the tri barrel gun. The mortar kinda looks almost like the rhino mortar/anti air, cant remember the name. The sponson guns are also equipped on Bloat Drones, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope its not a 'death guard' specific unit - if it isnt I'll be getting some of these for my IW army!


----------

